# Gravely History



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have owned Gravely two wheel tractors for 8 years now and love the functional durablilty of them. I thought many of you may enjoy seeing a history of these tractors so I downloaded this from Gravely's web site for you enjoyment.


----------



## gravley8123 (Mar 27, 2011)

thts a intersting story thx 4 sharein


----------

